# 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium



## CMST GX2 (28. August 2011)

*13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Tag,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook fürs Studium. Mobilität ist mir deshalb wichtig. Weiterhin lege ich Wert auf Leistung, Verarbeitung und ein gutes Display. Hauptspeicher muss nicht größer als 4gb sein, die Festplatte ist mir prinzipiell egal. Ein Laufwerkist steht ncht auf der Must-have Liste.
Würde wegen der guten Verarbeitung und dem Top Display auch auf ein Mac umsteigen. Einziges Manko, Preis und Software Kompatibilität von Mac OSX
Peisobergrenze: 1100€

Was haltet ihr von diesen Geräten?:
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T420, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (NW183GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (Early 2011) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell Vostro 3350 N33509 silber bei notebooksbilliger.de
Dell Vostro 3350, Core i7-2620M 2.70GHz, 6144MB, 500GB, UMTS, Windows 7 Professional, silber (N33510S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Was möchtest du Studieren? Hast du irgendwas spezielles damit vor? Willst du auch spielen?

Als weitere Alternativen werfe ich ein:

Sony VAIO VPC SB-Serie: Sony Vaio VPC-SB1Z9E/B schwarz | Geizhals.at EU (13 Zoll, vergleichsweise starke Grafik)

HP EliteBook 8460p: HP EliteBook 8460p, Core i5-2540M 2.60GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, WXGA++ (LG743EA) | Geizhals.at EU (14 Zoll, sehr robustes Aluminiumgehäuse)

HP ProBook 5330m: HP ProBook 5330m, Core i5-2520M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 128GB SSD, Windows 7 Professional (LG723EA) | Geizhals.at EU (13 Zoll, sehr robustes Aluminiumgehäuse, kein optisches Laufwerk)

HP ProBook 6360b: HP ProBook 6360b, Core i5-2520M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional (LQ336AW/LG461EA) | Geizhals.at EU (13 Zoll, ählich dem 5330m aber mit opt. Laufwerk, dafür etwas schwerer und dicker

ASUS U30SD: ASUS U30SD-RO094V silber (90N3ZAD44N1426VL151) | Geizhals.at EU (13 Zoll, recht preiswert, mit Alugehäuse und Blu-Ray Laufwerk)

Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8473TG Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8473TG-2418G12Mnkk (LX.V4R02.003) | Geizhals.at EU (14 Zoll, preiswertes Businessnotebook mit vergleichsweise starker Grafik)

Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T420s Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T420s, Core i5-2520M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, IGP (4236WJH) | Geizhals.at EU (etwas dünner und leichter als das normale T420, mit USB 3.0, aber schwächerer Akku)

Zum MacBook würde ich nurnoch sagen, dass seine Verarbeitung zwar gut, aber sicher nicht besser als die eines T420 Thinkpad oder HP Pro/EliteBook ist, das Display ist nicht schlecht, spiegelt aber und die Auflösung _könnte kaum schlechter sein_ (auch wenn manche 1280x800 1366x768 aufgrund des Formats vorziehen; Thinkpad und EliteBook gibt es aber auch mit 1600x900er Display)


----------



## CMST GX2 (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Werde eine ingenieurwissenschaftlichen Studiengang studieren, kann also gut sein, dass ich etwas am PC konstruieren muss (z.B.CAD). Jedoch nutze ich neben dem Laptop auch noch mein Desktop Rechner.
Zu den Vorschlägen:

Den Sony habe ich in einem MM gesehen und muss sagen, der gefällt mir von der Verarbeitung und Display her gar nicht.
Die HPs scheinen alle sehr dick zu sein.
Der Lenovo ist im Moment mein Favorit, wobei der sehr teuer ist.


----------



## snorp (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Der Lenovo ist im Moment mein Favorit, wobei der sehr teuer ist.



Das wäre auch die beste Wahl! Ich muss in meinem Studiengang nicht mit CAD zeichnen. Haben mir auch von Lenovo ein x201 gekauft inkl. SSD und 8GB Speicher. Ist natürlich super schnell und Akku hält auch den ganzen Tag! Was mir gefällt, ist das bei Lenovo jedes mögliche Einzelteil zu kaufen ist und man ohne Probleme die Garantie verlängern kann. 

Es gibt ja auch das t400 mit großen Auflösung, gerade für die CAD nicht verkehrt.

EDIT: WXGA Auflösung würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, schau am besten nach hören Auflösungen, WXGA+ sollte es min. sein ...

Gruß,


----------



## Gast1657919404 (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Ich würde zur TimelineX Serie von Acer greifen. Lange Akkulaufzeit und super Hardware für einen günstigen Preis. 

Oder du denkst mal über ein Acer Aspire One nach (Netbook), wenn du das Ding nur zum Schreiben (Office-Arbeiten) und zum Surfen brauchst.


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Wenn du ein MacBook willst, dann nimm es einfach. Die gleiche Qualität in so einem kompekten und schönen Gehäuse bekommst du sonst nirgends. Die Auflösung ist die gleiche wie auf den meisten 15" Notebooks - überhaupt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



> Werde eine ingenieurwissenschaftlichen Studiengang studieren, kann also gut sein, dass ich etwas am PC konstruieren muss (z.B.CAD).


 
Solche exotischen Sachen sind schon mal mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Totschlagargument gegen Mac OS

Bei der Hardware würde ich aber nicht alleine deshalb übertriebenen Wert auf 3D Leistung legen; ich denke, dass sich das, was du im Rahmen des Studiums machen wirst auf relativ anspruchslosem Niveau bewegen wird (anspruchslos für die GPU), die HD 3000 IGP sollte ausreichen; wenn nicht hast du ja immernoch einen ordentlichen PC zu hause.



> Die HPs scheinen alle sehr dick zu sein.


 
Nicht alle...

Das HP EliteBook 8460p ist mit einer Dicke von ~4cm einer der dicksten aktuellen 14 Zöller überhaupt.

Auch das ProBook 6360b gehört mit einer Dicke von 3,4cm zu den dicksten Notebooks seiner Klasse; das 5330m ist aber mit 2,52cm "norma" dick; zum Vergleich: ein T420 ist etwa 3,5cm dick, das T420s 2,7cm und ein MacBook Pro 13 ist 2,41cm dick

Ich persönlich würde die Dicke aber nicht überbewerten: sie ist der Mobilität kaum abträglich



> Der Lenovo ist im Moment mein Favorit, wobei der sehr teuer ist.


 
Sicher keine schlechte Wahl; gibt ja auch diverseste Versionen



> Ich würde zur TimelineX Serie von Acer greifen. Lange Akkulaufzeit und super Hardware für einen günstigen Preis.


 
Gibt es aber leider auch nur mit maximal 1366x768 Display; der größte Vorteil ist die halbwegs vernünftige GraKa



> Wenn du ein MacBook willst, dann nimm es einfach.


 
Hat er geschrieben, dass er unbedingt eines will?



> Die gleiche Qualität in so einem kompekten und schönen Gehäuse bekommst du sonst nirgends.


 
Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und das MacBook Gehäuse ist sicher nicht das Maß aller Dinge auch wenn es sicher nicht schlecht ist



> Auflösung ist die gleiche wie auf den meisten 15" Notebooks - überhaupt nicht schlecht.


 
Von der 15 Zoll Version war nie die Rede (siehe Titel...); bei dieser ist die Auflösung ja auch tadellos


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



> Hat er geschrieben, dass er unbedingt eines will?


Nein, ich meinte _für den Fall._


> Solche exotischen Sachen sind schon mal mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Totschlagargument gegen Mac OS


Auf einem Mac läuft tatsächlich auch "Microsoft Windows" 


> Von der 15 Zoll Version war nie die Rede (siehe Titel...); bei dieser ist die Auflösung ja auch tadellos


Ich meine im Vergleich des 13er MBPs zu "normalen" 15" Books.

@TE: Sind dir Tastatur(-beleuchtung), (Multi Touch) Trackpad und Akkulaufzeit wichtig?


----------



## snorp (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



Ezio schrieb:


> Auf einem Mac läuft tatsächlich auch "Microsoft Windows"



Mhm, merkste selber?  



Ich denke du solltest bei einem Windows Notebook bleiben und den Bildschirm mit ner doch höheren Auflösung! Superwip hat dir da schon die richtigen Tipps gegeben!


----------



## CMST GX2 (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Tastaturbeleuchtung wäre sehr nice, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Multitouch Trackpad ist glaub nur mit OSX sinnvoll, und Akkulaufzeit sollte mindestens 5 Stunden betragen


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Eine Tastaturbeleuchtung findest du von den genannten bei dem Sony VPC-SB (manche Versionen), den Thinkpads, den HPs und dem MacBook

Die Thinkpads haben dabei nur eine Tastaturbeleuchtung via LED im Displayrahmen, während die anderen eine hintergrundbeleuchtete Tastatur haben; das liegt an der mechanischen Tastatur der Thinkpads, welche als die beste in der Notebookwelt gilt und die sich nur schwer hintergrundbeleuchten lässt

Ein Multitouchpad kann man genauso gut auch unter Windows7 verwenden (nur das Multitouchpad des MacBook funktioniert unter Win7 nicht optimal); allerdings bin ich grundsätzlich kein Freund von Touchpads, Trackpoints wie beim HP EliteBook und den Thinkpads halte ich für wesentlich besser; wenn du einen guten Mausersatz suchst solltest du auch beachten, dass es die Thinkpads auch mit Multitouchscreen gibt


Die geforderten 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit sollten alle genannten Modelle im Office Betrieb relativ locker schaffen, die Meisten auch mit aktiviertem W-LAN

Die längsten Laufzeiten findest du wohl beim HP EliteBook 8460p, dem Thinkpad T420 und dem Acer Aspire TimelineX8473TG mit 9 Zellen Hochkapazitätsakku+ Zusatzakku; so sollten etwa 15 Stunden drinnen sein, wenn das nicht reicht kann man einen der beiden Akkus im laufenden Betrieb tauschen und die Laufzeit -genügend geladene Ersatzakkus vorrausgesetzt- praktisch beliebig ausdehnen



> Auf einem Mac läuft tatsächlich auch "Microsoft Windows"


 
Hab ich das denn bezweifelt? Ist aber meiner Meinung nach eher eine Notlösung


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Windows ist sowieso immer eine Notlösung


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Eine Notlösung für das Problem MacOS


----------



## biohaufen (28. August 2011)

Linux währe eine Hauptlösung


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Richtig


----------



## biohaufen (28. August 2011)

Ja und auch Tatsache, jedoch fehlen vielen die Kenntnisse für Linux !


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Wenn man Linux will sind Thinkpads und EliteBooks wahrscheinlich am besten geeignet


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Linux will sind Thinkpads und EliteBooks wahrscheinlich am besten geeignet



Ich weiß, ich habe selber ein Thinkpad X60


----------



## neo3 (30. August 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Hi!

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Subnotebook (13,3" - 14") und studiere auch Ingenieurwesen  

Nach einigem hin und her hatte ich mir den *Lenovo T420s* mit SSD für 900 via eBay ersteigert - leider ist er nie angekommen  
Wenn Du das Geld hast und Dir die Akkulaufzeit reicht, würde ich den empfehlen. Der hat wenigstens eine gescheite Auflösung, eine unschlagbare Tastatur, sonst auch so ziemlich jeden Schnickschnack, den man braucht (USB 3.0, Fingerprintreader, ...)  und wiegt dazu mit 14" weniger, als so mancher 13,3"er  

Lies dir allerdings vorher den Thread hier durch: T420s Fan noise Issue - Lenovo Community  Es scheint wohl Probleme mit dem Lüfter zu geben... ob die je gelöst werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Ich habe mir aus Kostengründen zum Testen zwei etwas günstigere Notebooks bestellt. Das *Dell Vostro 131* und *Sony VPC-SB2*. (Beide unter 800€). Wenn Du Interesse hast, schreib mir ne PN und ich kann mich melden, wenn ich die Geräte habe. Der Sony sollte Ende der Woche kommen, der Dell in ca. 2 bis 3 Wochen... Ich werde (evtl Ende September, nach meinen Klausuren)  vielleicht mal eine Betrachtung von 13,3"ern mit Schwerpunkt Studium schreiben. 

Allgemein haben die meisten sehr dünnen Notebooks Probleme mit der Wärme - was ja auch ganz klar ist. Man sollte sich daher wirklich gut überlegen, ob man viel Office-Betrieb hat, oder das NB wirklich zum Arbeiten braucht.

Wenn die beiden nichts sind, wird es wohl ein Lenovo. Da werde ich mir dann aber überlegen, ob es ein T oder X wird... bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Unterschied von 13,3" auf 12,1" noch sooo einen Unterschied macht. Zum CADden ist der Monitor so oder so nur kurzzeitig zu gebrauchen und bei den meisten anderen Anwendungsgebieten sollte es dann ziemlich egal sein...

VG,
neo3

PS: Bei Sony.de bekommst Du als Student 7% Rabatt. Lenovos bekommst Du ebenfalls als Student deutlich günstiger: z.B. unter Campus Point (gibt noch ne Menge anderer solcher Seiten...)


----------



## CMST GX2 (4. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Der Shop ist echt klasse.
Mittlerweile ist das X220 Thinkpad mein Favorit. (Lenovo ThinkPad® University X220 für Studenten Modell 4290W4H - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service)
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich den i7 durch einen i5 2520m ersetzen soll und dafür eine ssd einbauen soll. Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich die SSD bei dem i7 nachrüsten werde, geht bei ner festplatte eben leichter wie bei einer CPU.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Du solltest vielleicht auch zumindest über die Tablet Variante nachdenken, das kann gerade im Studium schon sehr praktisch sein

Die Modelle mit i7 haben, das sollte man nicht vergessen, auch den Vorteil, dass sie USB 3.0 haben


----------



## CMST GX2 (4. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht auch zumindest über die Tablet Variante nachdenken, das kann gerade im Studium schon sehr praktisch sein
> 
> Die Modelle mit i7 haben, das sollte man nicht vergessen, auch den Vorteil, dass sie USB 3.0 haben


 

Tablets sind mir was die Leistung betrifft zu schwach.
Würdest du das X220 dem T420s vorziehen?


Weiß jemand, ob ich bei campuspoint ein laptop auch umtauschen kann, wenn der Karton schon geöffnet wurde? Würde mir die beiden Modelle vorher mal gerne anschauen.


----------



## Iceananas (4. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Tablets sind mir was die Leistung betrifft zu schwach.


 
Gemeint war eher die Tabletversion des X220 

Lenovo

Die haben m.E. ein Wacom Digitizer, schreibt sich wie auf Papier


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



> Tablets sind mir was die Leistung betrifft zu schwach.


 
Das X220 Tablet ist -im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger X201t- nicht schwächer als die normale Variante, der schnellste verfügbare CPU ist hier wie dort der 35W TDP Core i7-2620M

Der einzige wesentliche Nachteil des X220 Tablet im Vergleich zum normalen X220 ist, dass es nicht mit USB 3.0 verfügbar ist... und natürlich der etwas höhere Preis bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung



> Würdest du das X220 dem T420s vorziehen?


 
Ich persönlich würde eher zum X220 greifen aber das ist nicht zuletzt auch Geschmackssache

Das X220 ist sicher noch deutlich mobiler -und das ist ja der Sinn eines Notebooks- aber für CAD könnte sich das größere und höher auflösende Display der T420 schon auszahlen


----------



## CMST GX2 (15. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Habe mir zwei X220 bei campuspoint bestellt, einer als Tablet und der andere als normale Version. Hab schon beide getestet, find sie beide top und muss mich nun entscheiden.

Hier kurz die wichtigsten Specs und Unterschiede*

Tablet* (1260€): i5 2520m, 4gb, ips-display(*nicht die outdoor variante, ohne gorilla Glas???*), 6zellen (8,8h), WWAN, mit OS, 

*Normale*(1060€)*:* i7 2620m, 4gb, ips-display, 6zellen (9,2h), USB 3.0, ohne OS, 1,5kg

Find die Tablet Version wirklich sehr nett, vor allem von der Bedienung her, auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass das schreiben mit dem Stift als sinnvollen Ersatz genügt. Sonst funktioniert das Bedienen der Maus sehr gut.

Frage: Merkt man einen Leistungsschub mit dem i7, bzw reicht die Leistung des i5, auch wenn man ab und zu mit CAD arbeitet?


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Der Leistungsvorteil des i7 ist nur relativ gering; was mit dem i7 möglich ist sollte auch mit dem i5 möglich sein, gegebenenfalls muss man beim Rendern ein paar Sekunden länger warten; die GPU ist sowieso gleich

Aber wenn du beide Geräte da hast kannst du das ja am besten selbst ausprobieren



> Find die Tablet Version wirklich sehr nett, vor allem von der Bedienung her, auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass das schreiben mit dem Stift als sinnvollen Ersatz genügt. Sonst funktioniert das Bedienen der Maus sehr gut.


 
Hast du schon MS Office One Note probiert? Ideal zum mitschreiben bei Vorlesungen, insbesondere wenn eine digitale Version des Skriptums verfügbar ist


----------



## CMST GX2 (15. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hast du schon MS Office One Note probiert? Ideal zum mitschreiben bei Vorlesungen, insbesondere wenn eine digitale Version des Skriptums verfügbar ist


 
Nutzt du selbst die Tablet Version zum schreiben oder konntest du One Note schon mal ausprobieren? ich darf office nicht installieren, weil ich sonst im falle eines Widerrufs für den "Schaden" aufkommen muss. Ich hab nur die Möglichkeit die Notizfunktion mit der Stifteingabe zu testen und da konnte mich die Eingabe bezüglich Geschwindigkeit nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: 13-14 Zöller fürs Studium*

Ich hab leider kein X220 Tablet

Aber ich nutze One Note auf meinem UMPC; auf jeden Fall weit besser als ein analoger Stift


----------

